# Difference between Ivermec & Ivermectin (sp?)



## kiddoe

What is the difference between Ivermec and Ivermectin? What condition do they treat? Are they specific to goats ? All info will be appreciated!


----------



## JaLyn

Ivomectin is the injectable kind. And ivormec in the pour on. They are the same but in a different form


----------



## fd123

Ivomec, Ivermectin is the same drug. it is a Parasiticide for the treatment and control of internal and external parasites. (certain types of worms, lice,mites,etc.) this medicine comes in a paste form, injectable form, and a pour on form. and no its not a goat specific medicine..its usually labeled for cattle, and swine, and youll see it on horse paste wormers alot of times.. I use it on my goats with great success! Id rec you having a fecal done on your goats first. This way you will know exactly what medicine to use...as ivermectin does not kill all worms, and parasites. Also depending on your situation you may or may not want to use this initually. You should ask a goat vet ,or ask here on the forum for advice on what dosage and how to ADMINISTER this drug based on the parasite type, and parasite load of your goats.. This will be the results of the fecal test that i recommended above. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT depending on the situation..if administered the incorrect way it could be fatal to your beloved goats!!


----------



## JaLyn

I use AgrMectin (ivermectin) Pour-ln for cattle. I administer 1 cc per 22 lbs ORALLY on goats under 1 year I dose it monthly. On mature goats every 3 months. I also use SafeGuard for goats for tapewarms at least 1 time a year. it is 1cc per 10 lbs orally for 3-5 days. YOU MUST GIVE IT 3-5 DAYS TO KILL THE TAPEWORMS. Hope this helps you. Oh and i ordered all of this at Hoeggers supply.


----------



## fd123

hey JaLyn I used EQUIMAX Horse paste wormer with 1.87% ivermectin & 14.03% PRAZIQUANTEL on the new Boer does that i just got with GREAT SUCCESS!!!! They were infested with tapes, and i mean it KNOCKED OUT EVERTHING!! I sucked the paste in a syringe (minus the needle) and dosed them at 1/2 cc per 25lbs orally.. SafeGaurd isnt very effective here.


----------



## JaLyn

fd, I've had success with SafeGuard so far but I will def write that in my book of notes for future use if safeguard quits working..Thanks!!


----------



## ptgoats45

Ivomec is the brand name, it is distributed by Merial Limited. The drug is ivermectin and it comes in either a pour-on or an injectable. You can also get it as Ivomec plus. The plus means it contains a flukecide to kill liver flukes. Ivomec is more expensive than some of the other brands. I personally get the Noromectin injectable because it is much cheaper and is the same thing.

The best thing when buying a wormer is to look at the drug name and the % strength. Injectable ivermectin is usually a 1% solution where as the pour on contains 5 mg ivermectin/ml. Dosage is different for each, but the injectable is preferred over the pour-on and is usually given to goats orally.


----------



## kiddoe

Thank you! I love all of the posts that tell me of the other brands and the dosages. I need to make a goat journal for myself and keep it next to the computer, always!


----------



## JaLyn

I always keep a book of notes that i write down.


----------



## Bigtreegoats

So you can dose the pour-on or the injectable orally? I can’t get the injectable here in CA, only the pour-on. So trying to understand the ways I can use the pour-on. Can you inject the pour-on too? Thank you! New goat owner here!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Bigtreegoats said:


> So you can dose the pour-on or the injectable orally? I can’t get the injectable here in CA, only the pour-on. So trying to understand the ways I can use the pour-on. Can you inject the pour-on too? Thank you! New goat owner here!


Pour on (blue) Ivomec is not to be used as a drench or given orally and is not to be given as an injection. Pour on Ivomec is only meant to be used topically.


----------

